# How to refuse negative energy?



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

I won't give examples as I don't want to trigger bad thoughts, but we all know people who say things which don't help with the natural mindset, or sometimes we all get these bad vibes pop up in our own heads. 

My question is how do you keep it under control? How do you find it best to push out self-doubt or negativity? 

I seem to be getting better at reassuring myself, but I am wondering how you all find it best to force in good energy. Hypnotherapy? Meditation? 

:flower:


----------



## LoolaBear

meditation works wonders for me, and concentrating on my breathing, i find breathing in for ten counts and out for ten counts really helps get oxygen into my body and help me naturally relax, eyes closed to help block out images. also i like to create mantras for me to concentrate on for a week. and as i meditate i say them to myself 15 times in the morning and in the evening. i tend to meditate for 10 minutes, meditate saying my mantra of the week for ten minnutes, then meditate for a further ten minutes. and i try to do this twice a day. really helps me to relax, clear my head, calm my body and get rid of negative thoughts and vibes. xx


----------



## disneyfan1984

For me (and I know this only answers half of your question), when people start to tell me birth stories that I know that I won't want to hear, I laugh and say, "Shhh... baby is listening and I don't want to give her any ideas!"


----------



## Mervs Mum

During pregnancy I would listen to my hypnobirthing affirmations. I used to fall to sleep listening to them over and over. they were brilliant and I used them to focus me in labour too. Have you got the affirmations track? I can send it to you over MSN if you havent :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much for the replies everyone :) 

Mervs mum - I haven't. I was planning to re-download MSN anyway, I'll just do it now :) Thank you

ETA - I think I am on it now, it's been years! My addy is [email protected] - thank you :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

I'm just going out now so I'll add you and we'll coordinate getting on together ;)


----------



## Drazic<3

^
Thanks hun, really appreciate it :) 
If you don't have time, anything like email via winrar (though I'll give you a different email for that as this one isn't active anymore!) or mediafire would also be wicked?


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Reiki and thinking of positive things xx


----------



## stella123

breathing in for 4 and out for 7. and i love my weekly crystal healing and reflexology sessions and my homeopathic remedies to get me by. Rescue Remedy is a handbag must!


----------



## Tudor Rose

Meditation, relaxation and visualisation (sp?) to avoid absorbing any negative energy imagine a clean white light around your body, protecting you like your in a bubble.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Just believe in you're self. I was absolutely convinced that I would need the strongest drug going when I was in labour. I did it naturally.. And I would do it all again. When I was pregnant people used to say "Take the epidural you don't get a medal for doing it without painkillers"... Them people are wrong.. Ok you might not get a gold trophy to place on the mantel piece but you get such a sense of achievement. 

I'm the biggest wimp in the world. Honestly. If i get a stone in my shoe I make a fuss.. But I everytime I look at my little girl I think to myself I brought her into the world the way nature intended, and I'm so proud of myself that when she gets older I can tell her that I remember the day she was born minute for minute because I wasn't out of my head lol. (Also I just want to point out I'm not saying pain relief shouldn't be used period.. If for medical or health reasons fair enough. Don't want to turn this into an argument with people who do use or need pain relief!)

I find it helps to talk to people who have actually been through the same thing you're going to face. And when people come to you with there scary labour stories.. Shut down and just smile and nod :D.. If you need anyone to talk to feel free to inbox me :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lillylemon

I think all the suggestions above are really great. Clearing your mind with deep breathing and meditation - and the Hypno birthing affirmations particularly - is a great idea. Also finding someone who is going through the same thing or like-minded people can be really supportive - like this forum. People are mostly mis-informed or frightened about birthing and that's where their negativity comes from. It should never be forced on to you but some people just aren't aware of the spiritual/positive side of life and what effect their 'advice' will have. In particular my Mum is very supportive and in to natural methods so it's been a huge help to bounce anything off her and instinctively, I just 'know' my plans are the right way to do it for us and the baby. I always have done since I found out I was pregnant and reading books like Ina May Gaskin's 'Guide to Childbirth' just reassures me more. My only wobbles are ever about me and what I'll be able to handle mentally, not about the actual birth process itself.

x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

disneyfan1984 said:


> For me (and I know this only answers half of your question), when people start to tell me birth stories that I know that I won't want to hear, I laugh and say, "Shhh... baby is listening and I don't want to give her any ideas!"

I love this. lol


----------



## madasa

sleepinbeauty said:


> disneyfan1984 said:
> 
> 
> For me (and I know this only answers half of your question), when people start to tell me birth stories that I know that I won't want to hear, I laugh and say, "Shhh... baby is listening and I don't want to give her any ideas!"
> 
> I love this. lolClick to expand...

Me too! :rofl:

The hypnobirthing affirmations are great, I listened to them all the time during pregnancy and I think they would have really helped in labour too, but my mp3 player was broken and I didn't get chance to get a new one. The affirmations are on Youtube as well:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lahg9Asgxq0


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for the link! :)


----------



## michellebr

In fact, it could be possible that you pay for something you did last life. Try to go to one of these therapists, who have gone to sleep and talk to you of a past life, I am not sure what they are called. Anyway, you have negative energy. But one should be negative for all events.


----------



## aob1013

I just don't let a negative thought even enter my head. If it does, i immediately replace it with a positive thought.


----------



## mama.bear

disneyfan1984 said:


> For me (and I know this only answers half of your question), when people start to tell me birth stories that I know that I won't want to hear, I laugh and say, "Shhh... baby is listening and I don't want to give her any ideas!"

LOL :thumbup:
i LOVE THAT!!! i have a button/pin that says the exact same thing.. 
i'm not sure how ppl think telling their horror stories is helpful.. because it's not! i silently bless them and am glad i'm NOT them, that i can choose to have a lovely, easy, gentle, even pleasurable birth!

bless x


----------



## snagglepat

I use Natal Hypnotherapy - very similar to hypnobirthing just a slightly different slant and UK based. Their CDs are great and I'm already listening to the pregnancy relaxation one. I'll be moving onto the birth preparation one when I'm a bit further along. I know I'm biased because I now teach their methods but I only got into it because I experienced for myself how effective it could be. :) 

Ultimately any kind of meditation/hypnosis/affirmation process is going to have a positive effect. You just have to find one that works for you. I love the 'Shhh baby is listening' quote too. I'll remember that! :)

Gina.


----------

